# AOH - Altona Mining



## System (24 September 2010)

Altona Mining Limited (AOH) was formerly known as Universal Resources Limited (URL).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the URL thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2193


----------



## beatle (8 October 2010)

Altona Mining (management team headed by former Vulcan MD Alistair Cowden after Vulcan merger with Universal) has broken out on increased volume. It has had a recent speeding ticket from the exchange (and therefore may end up with another one today!), but its looking good.

On a fundamental basis it looks very cheap based on both its near to production Finnish copper project (based on recent high copper prices!) plus its Roseby copper project in Queensland. It has got only a market cap of 60 million based on todays price, and having consolidated its share capital after the merger has the potential to move much higher in share price!


----------



## noie (8 October 2010)

Volume spike today , and a new High

0.260  up 0.035 (15.556%)  no news out yet..


----------



## beatle (8 October 2010)

Based on its market cap and the relatively low number of shares on issue I can see AOH moving appreciably upwards, both with its Finnish copper production now just a matter of time while the copper price is looking very attractive, AND its substantial copper resources at Roseby in Qld basically a free kick - with the possibility that Xtrata will add value to that! Just imagine, if AOH were to achieve a market cap of A$100 million (still a cheap level for its current assets) its share price would be 41 cents!!!

I think AOH has got considerable potential to go way beyond A$100 million market cap once Finland comes on line, let alone what Roseby may have in store for us all.


----------



## kingkev (3 November 2010)

The lowish cost near production Finnish mine will no doubt be a booster and hopefully a market cap of over 100 million is not toooooooooooooo far away.  Sp is heading in the right direction and 40c could be around the corner........hopefully.  The Roseby project with xtrata on the sidelines is hopefully going to bennefit us all.


----------



## mr. jeff (17 November 2010)

Hello everyone following AOH.
I have only recently been looking at Altona, and have a question about their latest quarterly report.



			
				Quarterly Report
September 2010 said:
			
		

> The Outokumpu project is considered technically and financially
> robust giving a low risk project scheduled to produce
> concentrates containing an average of 8,000 tonnes per annum
> of copper, 8,400 ounces per annum of gold and 1,600 tonnes per
> ...




Do the cash costs for copper take into account the gold credits or because they are listed separately here are they both considered contributing to profit minus the costs?

I get around $10M / annum AU, $35M / annum Cu earnings after production commencement for the Outokumpu Project.
Now to restate what you already probably know; but what I like;
Roseby has further drilling results coming, drilling undertaken by XStrata and no cost to AOH, on targets deemed promising under an already good resource. ( Xstrata have a big interest in furthering this exploratory work for a 51% share)
AOH also reassessing their current resource model/results at Roseby, so there is upside here for further resource upgrades as well as their infill drilling currently being done to add to the picture.

In summary there is further news flow over the coming months and in the longer term there is a mine coming into production which will return good money. If the Cu price holds up, there should be a good gain here long term.

Please slice and dice what I have written; particularly if I have rose coloured glasses on.


----------



## kingkev (17 November 2010)

It has taken me a while to understand this stock..........especially in the URL days.  Never thought they had any money but after the merge some interesting news is about and that is mainly a possible mine on the way in Finland which looks good at todays copper price.  The jewel in the crown is probably the freebie they are getting from Xtrata and my rose coloured glasses are also showing an upside in the sp in the not too far future.  We should be seeing some more positive reporting soon as far as these 2 projects go

happy days


----------



## kingkev (8 February 2011)

With a market cap of almost 100mill the current share ptice around 35c looks loke a good thing considering their future drilling and mining aspirations.  Entitlement offer out at 2 for 5 for 31c looks good.  Xtrata drilling planned as they are in the market for 51% share

happy watching


----------



## djones (31 March 2011)

kingkev said:


> With a market cap of almost 100mill the current share ptice around 35c looks loke a good thing considering their future drilling and mining aspirations.  Entitlement offer out at 2 for 5 for 31c looks good.  Xtrata drilling planned as they are in the market for 51% share
> 
> happy watching




Great buy at under 30 cents IMO, large instituitions paid 31c to get on board and you can get it cheaper, cashed up with $70mil in the bank now and ready to fast track the project in Finland. Here is an interesting video on their progress in Finland so far:
http://www.altonamining.com/videos/virtual-tour-of-the-kylylahti-mine-march-2011


----------



## kingkev (31 March 2011)

Holding a few and have been in and out a few times.  Considering getting in and staying in as the future of this group this good.  Xtrata is looking like the catalyst here and with Finland on its way I think getting in for the longer run could pay dividends.


----------



## exgeo (20 April 2011)

Yesterday's run-up explained by the release yesterday of a research note by Foster Stockbroking, with an 80c price target. Carpe diem - Foster were one of the co-lead managers on the recent capital raising. However, some smarter institutional investors (such as value investor Perpetual) recently became substantial shareholders. Report available here:

http://www.altonamining.com/reports/broker-reports

I like the reinvigorated exploration campaign at the Roseby deposit. I was a shareholder in Universal resources (one half of the now Altona) and was always frustrated by the timid exploration campaigns of like, 5 holes for a couple of thousand metres. I held the company because I recognised they had some great assets - they just never did anything with them under the previous management. Another example, consolidating the fragmented small licences into a few, easier to manage, large ones seems like a low-cost way to save admin time and expense.


----------



## kingkev (20 April 2011)

I held Universal for a while and like the restructuring.  Roseby aappears to be the key here with Xtrata.  Some movement in the sp and yes I would very much like the broker predictions to come true.

Cheers


----------



## barney (20 April 2011)

exgeo said:


> Yesterday's run-up explained by the release yesterday of a research note by Foster Stockbroking, with an 80c price target.
> http://www.altonamining.com/reports/broker-reports




Thanks "XG".  I had missed that one ...... Price action makes more sense now 



kingkev said:


> I would very much like the broker predictions to come true.




Ditto

Been accumulating a few of these for a while.  I always thought once we got back above the recent issue price, the resistance should ease off ...... Looking like that may be the case if today has some carry through.

I have had this pinned as one of the lower risk "Spec" trades for this year .... next few months will be interesting.


----------



## danbradster (21 April 2011)

A nice week for my portfolio.  I really stocked up to 20% of my portfolio in AOH when the price fell to $0.22-0.26 in the Japan problem.  Knowing that they had just done a capital raising at $0.31 was my reason.

Seeing great profits from this one after only 1 month.

Sometimes high confidence is useful.


----------



## kingkev (21 April 2011)

Future prospects look good and after a capital raising at $0.31 I think that any buying around the 30c mark could be good considering Finland mines and of course Xtrata here.


----------



## barney (21 April 2011)

Well that had to be one of the better promotional efforts from a Company Secretary that I have seen.

ASX issues AOH a please explain after their 16% rise in SP yesterday.  

In his explanation Eric Hughs takes the opportunity to re-spruik the Research Report which gives a target of 81c per share.

Currently up another 7% today ..... 

Well done Eric .... nothing like free advertising with a twist


----------



## kingkev (21 April 2011)

Here! Here!

I was thinking the same 

Strike while the iron is hot

Some great answers to their speeding report


----------



## brickwalls (23 April 2011)

Should be a few good trading cycles here as market catches up with broker valuations and underwriter off-loads [NB: don't rate Fosters - but will be interested in the other 2]


----------



## adobee (4 July 2011)

why do you not rate the fosters report ?


----------



## kingkev (4 July 2011)

Nice break out today

Maybe the market is catching on

about time
The SP Nothern road looks like a long road so a fair way to go yet


----------



## adobee (4 July 2011)

yes looking good.. picked some up this morning .. strong buying now too, hopefully it will break out past 36c and it will be blue skys..  L1 capital a substanial holder recently.. not sure if breaking on copper price or if there is news flow coming .. hopefully the later..


----------



## barney (4 July 2011)

kingkev said:


> Nice break out today
> 
> Maybe the market is catching on
> 
> ...





No secret that I am a fan of this Company ..... Not likely to be one of those "rapid risers" that increase 30% in a day, but I have it pegged as one of the safest spec plays in the market.

Looking forward it seems fundamentally sound, and the technicals are getting to the "pointy end" as well


----------



## barney (6 July 2012)

barney said:


> No secret that I am a fan of this Company ..... Not likely to be one of those "rapid risers" that increase 30% in a day, but I have it pegged as one of the safest spec plays in the market.
> 
> Looking forward it seems fundamentally sound, and the technicals are getting to the "pointy end" as well





Mentioned this in the Potential Breakout thread .... 

Yes I have a vested interest in the SP rising, so take my "ramping" with a grain of salt

Potential multi million dollar deal with Xtrata on the table ... If you miss the boat, its not my fault


----------



## burglar (6 July 2012)

barney said:


> ... ... If you miss the boat, its not my fault




My mentor will be well pleased with this rise!


----------



## barney (17 August 2012)

barney said:


> ... If you miss the boat, its not my fault





The AOH boat has always been a slow chugger !!  Poking its nose above that 32 cent barrier today. Probably waffle around between 31 and 32 but a fast track to next resistance around 35 cents would not surprise.

If the deal with Xtrata is a good one, it could go anywhere.  Low risk play imo, but its like watching paint dry at times ..... fortunately I like looking at paint


----------



## mickey00 (9 September 2013)

Hello everyone im a newy member here just like to throw my 2cents in 

Altona looks quiet good since the last announcement with their first year profits.

A producer with other potential producing assets and an very experienced team I think they should go forward easier than most junior explorers who are struggling in cash.

SP should go slowly up towards the AGM 

Anyways I hope I have made the right move and any help kindly just contact me.

cheers

mickeyr00


----------



## pixel (29 January 2015)

This announcement caught my attention: http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01593886

2c divi + 13c cap return, going ex on Monday

Recent buyers must think it's a bargain; sellers seem to expect a drop below 8c.
I see long-term support at 12c; therefore I think it's worth a speculative buy. But DYOR

weekly chart:




monthly chart:


----------



## burglar (2 February 2015)

pixel said:


> 2c divi + 13c cap return, going ex on Monday ...




Spot on pixel, ... *appropriate emoticon*


----------



## pixel (2 February 2015)

burglar said:


> Spot on pixel, ... *appropriate emoticon*




Apart from getting my 2's and 3's mixed up (*3c* divi, *12c* cap return) I'm quite satisfied with the result. I held my cum-div and CR shares over the weekend; then I swung another position today from 9.1 to 10c for some extra pocket money. (Holiday coming up in March  )


----------



## Tooth Faerie (28 June 2015)

What's everyone's thoughts on the deal with SRIG? The sp went up to 21c then closed only 0.5c higher at 13.5c on the day of the announcement.


----------



## System (23 April 2018)

On April 19th, 2018, Altona Mining Limited (AOH) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Copper Mountain Mining Corporation acquired all of the Company’s issued capital.


----------

